# Can u C the STARS at night??



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

just woundsering, how many of u can see the stars at night??

========================================

NO:mum:no, living in a big city=light pollution..... we're lucky we still see the moon! lolo

1st time I saw the real Sky full with starts was in Africa back in 98 (5min electricy cut!)

and the 2nd was in 2001 during a nighht flight!! it was really beautiful!

my ugly city at night (Just small part of this ugly big place,,,,photos from the internet)

P.S. note the water tower!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

In my city, I can only see a few stars. Nothing spectacular.

I can see Jupiter though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, I can even see the very faint arm of our galaxy known as the "Milky Way." I live in a small town without street lights. Well, we have some... but only on the main roads. 

What city do you live in, StraightArrows? It's pretty in its own industrial way.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I can see the stars but their not very bright i too live in a city and the light pollution ruins it for me, such a shame because I'm really interested in the stars/constellations and stuff.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, not every night...it is cloudy some nights. 

I live in the suburbs close to Cincinnati, OH and I can see some stars, though not nearly as many as you can see in more sparsely populated areas.

BTW, here is a panorama of the night sky taken with a powerful telescope. It is amazing that when you zoom into an area that looks like there are few stars, you suddenly discover that the entire screen is filled with stars.

http://surveys.roe.ac.uk:8080/wsa/gps_mosaic.jsp?release=dr6&block=13&x=2068&y=9612&z=50

Note: once you zoom in so far, the screen goes blank for a second while it enhances the resolution.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure can, live quite far from the city soi night time is actually pitch black, and dead silent. can see stars very well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't. I miss seeing them.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

yes. i can even see satellites moving around up there too


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I can see the stars =].

If my neighbourhood were less shady, I might venture outside to look at them sometime.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nope, maybe the same 1 star that's always blinking red blue and white.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I can. I live practically in the middle of nowhere so it's a normal thing to be able to look outside and night and see the stars.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

ValiantThor said:


> yes. i can even see satellites moving around up there too


:ditto
I live in a very rural and isolated area so the sky is very dark here. I haven't had my telescopes out in ages but I've seen lots of galaxies, nebulas, and all of the planets except Neptune and Pluto through them. I've often seen satellites and the international space station passing by too, they just appear as a point of light moving across the sky which is easily visible to the naked eye.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Galaxies and nebulae what!
I can see 7 stars at best...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

During the winter it stays pretty cloudy here as long as Lake Superior stays ice free. But in the summer the skies are pretty clear and I can see the stars.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, very clearly.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I could if i went outside. I'm too cold out there tho.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Normally, yes, light pollution is non existent where I live, but we're currently in the midst of a gigantic snow storm, so no.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah so long as it's not cloudy! 
Although my aunt lives up in the Alps and the stars there are awe-inspiring... they're beautiful...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

There's very little polution from the city here, but the lights do of course interfere.
You can see the constallations here, but it's not ideal for those awe-inspiring sights.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I live in downtown so I see only the very bright stars. I guess the limiting magnitude is 2 or 3 at best. The higher the magnitude, the darker the skies. For comparison, in the best skies with the lowest light pollution, limiting magnitude is 7. If you can see the milky way, then the limiting mag should be atleast as high as 5 or 6.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, I always have been able to see the stars.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I live in the suburbs of a major city facing west. So when it's not cloudy out, I get to watch Venus rise when the Sun sets. In the winter, I get a great shot of constellation Orion, and of course its most famous star Betelgeuse. I get to see all this from the deck of my condo.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I usually can unless it's very cloudy. I love looking at the sky


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, I can see the stars. Mostly during the summer months


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I grew up living in the country.

It was much more astonishing when I was a kid than it is now. It is just kid of boring at this point. Unfortunately I never had a telescope to appreciate astronomy more.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I can see the stars, millions of them, but the problem here is that the clouds are most likely to be in the way. I live in the middle of nowhere, 200 km to the next city.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I live in a very polluted city (Bombay), but I can see them alright. Orion is especially prominent these days. You look up and there it is.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I never see stars, but i still love my city. I'm always fascinated when i go to the countryside and i can see the stars


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I can, I live in the suburbs and my bedroom faces west and slightly north (pointing away from the city). I don't know about all the planets and constellations but I can see...stuff. The sky was a lot clearer when I was a kid though.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I think a better question would be, can you see the milky way galaxy on a clear moonless night?

I can only see a large quantity of stars when I am traveling or in the national parks.


----------



## Mox (Feb 14, 2011)

I can see them pretty well here, on the edge of town near open countryside so no lights. I need to get a telescope!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

If there's no clouds, yes. I don't live in a particularly dense area, so there's not enough light pollution to obscure them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We can see the stars at night but not as good as out in the boonies though.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Mox said:


> I can see them pretty well here, on the edge of town near open countryside so no lights. I need to get a telescope!


If you are seriously considering buying a telescope and are a beginner, a dobsonian 4.5' to 6' would be a good buy. It's good value and with it you can see many distant objects. If cost is no concern, then there are other options.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I can see the stars at night.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Pretty good view where I live, I can see the milky way band.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I assume you meant if there are no clouds. It is cloudy where I live much of the time. If there are no clouds I can see stars. I see a lot more when I am out in the country far from city lights though.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

I can see them, but not as many as I would like, since I live in the city.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can only see the brightest stars at night, and the ones in town shooting a movie.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

the Orion Constellation is probably the easiest for me to spot most nights


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Not at all  I envy all of you who can


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, but I love going to my aunt and uncle's house in Arizona because they live on a hill and there is no light pollution there at all. All you see in the sky are stars (and planes), it's so pretty. Where I live I can see stars but it's nothing like where they live, I could sit out there all night.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep. It's not too bad where I live. Can be a little hazy sometimes in the valley though.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, I live in the middle of nowhere, and I can see many many stars on clear nights. 
I wish on all the falling stars, just for spits and giggles.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, I currently don't live in a city so its a lot easier to see the stars each night.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Yes, I can see them. Recently, I even spotted the Great Bear.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah in the summer I can see them, but in the winter it is pretty much cloudy all of the time since I only live 8 miles from the Lake Superior shoreline.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Anybody wanna come to the Yukon with me? I hear the Northern Lights are quite pretty at the right time of year.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

BlazingLazer said:


> Anybody wanna come to the Yukon with me? I hear the Northern Lights are quite pretty at the right time of year.


 is this real??? it looks like a movie scence for me!! can't imagine real thing lik this


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

^ It's real, alright. If only to see this in real life! Definitely one of the things to do before I clock out.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

BlazingLazer said:


> ^ It's real, alright. If only to see this in real life! Definitely one of the things to do before I clock out.


wow,,, this world is big beautifull,,, but needs $$$$$ to c it!!,,, eshhhh I'm living in this ugly place they we can only c the moon aand three starts!! :|


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> BlazingLazer said:
> 
> 
> > ^ It's real, alright. If only to see this in real life! Definitely one of the things to do before I clock out.
> ...


Where do you live? I'm only able to see a couple of stars on a clear sky at night myself.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow. Wow.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

^ Where is that?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

straightarrows said:


> is this real??? it looks like a movie scence for me!! can't imagine real thing lik this


The first full winter I lived here in the UP we had a very good light show. It just filled the whole sky. I was watching WGN news and they mentioned about the northern lights that people on the north side of Chicago were witnessing. I figured since I am way north of Chicago I should run outside to check it out. I never seen them like that way since. It looked real awesome with all the snow on the ground.


----------

